# Photos posted of Ka'anapali Beach Club



## abbekit (Nov 28, 2010)

We had room 1104 with a fantastic view of the ocean, pool and mountains.  Loved this resort and the nice large 1BR/1BA unit.  Sunsets from our lanai were just beautiful.  Had to get back every evening for Mai Tai cocktail hour so we could sit out on the lanai and watch the sun setting over the ocean and the island of Lanai.  

Lots of photos of the resort and our unit in my link below.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing...nice shots!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 28, 2010)

Are you a Diamond owner, do you own at Ka'anapali Beach, or did you exchange?  Fabulous pictures, beautiful place.  I think I would get dizzy on that balcony.  :rofl:


----------



## pefs65 (Nov 29, 2010)

abbekit said:


> We had room 1104 with a fantastic view of the ocean, pool and mountains.  Loved this resort and the nice large 1BR/1BA unit.  Sunsets from our lanai were just beautiful.  Had to get back every evening for Mai Tai cocktail hour so we could sit out on the lanai and watch the sun setting over the ocean and the island of Lanai.
> 
> Lots of photos of the resort and our unit in my link below.



Thanks for the pics. They are great!


----------



## siesta (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Marla (Nov 30, 2010)

Loved all your photos.  Fantastic shots - thanks.


----------



## GregT (Nov 30, 2010)

Terrific pics -- thank you!  

How difficult/long is the walk from KBC to Whalers Village?

Thanks again!


----------



## abbekit (Nov 30, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are you a Diamond owner, do you own at Ka'anapali Beach, or did you exchange?  Fabulous pictures, beautiful place.  I think I would get dizzy on that balcony.  :rofl:



Not a Diamond Owner.  Exchanged for this through DAE.  Confirmation was for an ocean view unit.  

After reading about this type unit and looking at the building plan I called and requested an xx08 oceanfront corner unit (LOL) that go to owners.  Of course those weren't available upon check-in but they did let me look at the two best available ocean view units, 307 a little closer to the beach but down low so you couldn't actually see as much of the ocean, and 1104 with the expansive view over the tops of the neighboring condo buildings.  Not only was the daytime view great but at night we could see all the twinkling lights plus all the tiki torches on the resort ground.

Turned out that the xx04 units are also corner units.  They just don't have the wrap around balconies.  But they do have a large picture window in the living room above the sofa so the room had great views in all directions and lots of light.

The height of the balcony was not at all a problem, even for my DH who has trouble with heights.  The railing was tall enough and sturdy enough to make us feel very secure when we were walking out there.


----------



## Bucky (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy to see your pics.  We were last there in 2005 when it was still the Embassy Suites and everything looks the same except for the pool chairs.  The new ones look much more comfortable.  Going back in Apr and looking forward to it.


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Nov 30, 2010)

Mahalo for the pics.  I have never been to Maui, but have been thinking about it for the next trip-with maybe a visit to Molokai and/or Lanai.  DH and I love Kauai, he puts up with Oahu only to extend our vacation another 4 days from the east coast....and he's never been to Big I but I have.  

The unit looks great, considering this resort's been around awhile, right?  Your pics make me want to go here asap!

Is that a swimmable beach in front of the resort?


----------



## Emi (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi

We are owners and stay there every year. Love your photos. The electric grill is a standard in every room this year. We do ok with it and do not miss a cook top as much. I noticed a photo of the one cup coffee maker. Is this the coffee maker that uses the little cup dispensers ? Do they supply enough coffee for the entire week or do you have to supply your own?


----------



## eakhat (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.  A month from now we'll be in Maui!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 1, 2010)

Great Photos.  Thanks.


----------



## RDB (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the "wanting-to-share" attitude.


----------



## Born2Travel (Dec 1, 2010)

*April - 2BR*

We will be there in April in a 2BR - any suggestions for unit requests?


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 2, 2010)

Great photos - especially loved the sunset pics! Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abbekit (Dec 2, 2010)

GregT said:


> Terrific pics -- thank you!
> 
> How difficult/long is the walk from KBC to Whalers Village?
> 
> Thanks again!




We thought the walk was fine.  Boardwalk much of the way once you get past the condos next door to the KBC.  You need to walk on the beach just a tiny bit as there is no room for the trail in front of those.  Once you get to the paved walkway you turn away from the beach past the Westin Villas and go through a couple of other complexes but there are very good signs to follow the trail through their grounds.  Then once you get to the Sheraton at Black Rock you have to go through the Sheraton grounds. Then it is a nice trail all the way to the Hyatt.

Probably around 1.5 miles  to Whalers Village, maybe two miles to the Hyatt.  We didn't walk it at night but I think you could.  You can park at Whalers Village free for 3 hours if you buy something and get your ticket validated.


----------



## abbekit (Dec 3, 2010)

*See the floor plan*



Born2Travel said:


> We will be there in April in a 2BR - any suggestions for unit requests?



Just added a copy of the hotel floor plan in my album (plus I also have a photo of the floor plan of the 11th floor that was posted on our door).  From what I read there are very few 2BR units.  

xx29 and xx24 are listed as mountain view.  If you are booked in that category I think either one is fine BUT get a high floor or your won't see much of the mountains unless you crane your neck to look up. Looking straight out on a low floor will mean just seeing trees (and the road into the resort will be just below your unit).


xx24 and xx39 are ocean view.  xx24 is on the north side of the building (see my photos of the mini golf course and you can see these units), again a higher floor will have the best views, over the buildings so you can more of the ocean.  

The best 2BR units will be xx39.  You'll be able to see the resort grounds with all the tiki torches, the pool, the ocean and the mountains.  Again, ask for a high floor for the best views.

Also note in my photos that on every other floor the 2BR units have HUGE balconies.  But it looks like all the balconies on the 2BR units are pretty good since these are all corner units.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Born2Travel (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks - I will look at the album again - I wasn't sure which were 2BR when I looked at the floor plan.  This helps...


----------



## nygiants11991 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Dec 5, 2010)

*rci exhanges here*

this was info listed at the bottom of 2 units available this morning 1br 4/4 

There is a mandatory fee of $16 per vehicle per night to park on site. State accommodation tax ranges between $35 to $48 per week. By state law resort is non smoking. Security deposit required at check in by credit card. Cash and checks are not accepted. Units do not have ocean views. All units have only partial kitchen with a micro wave oven mini refrigerator and coffee maker. There are no conventional stoves or ovens for baking. Confirmed check in dates are final and resort cannot accommodate changes to the check in day

The parking fee surprised me, I am used to this at hotels in Waikiki, but resorts on Big I and Kauai that I have been to, there was never a parking fee.  Is this normal for Maui resorts?  I have never been to this island but was thinking about it for next year.

Also, there is a possibility of family members joining us who smoke.  Are there any designated smoking areas on the grounds-such as near the pool, as in other resorts we have stayed at?  

Thanks for any info...


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Dec 5, 2010)

You take great photos. Really makes you feel like you are there. And you capture all those little details. Thanks for sharing!

ps. i liked your morning visitor in Kauai


----------



## abbekit (Dec 5, 2010)

lolibeachgirl said:


> this was info listed at the bottom of 2 units available this morning 1br 4/4
> 
> There is a mandatory fee of $16 per vehicle per night to park on site. State accommodation tax ranges between $35 to $48 per week. By state law resort is non smoking. Security deposit required at check in by credit card. Cash and checks are not accepted. Units do not have ocean views. All units have only partial kitchen with a micro wave oven mini refrigerator and coffee maker. There are no conventional stoves or ovens for baking. Confirmed check in dates are final and resort cannot accommodate changes to the check in day
> 
> ...




Yes, there is a $16 per day parking fee (self park or valet is same price).   You can self park in the large underground garage quite easily and save a little by not needed to tip the valet. You enter the resort from the garage by way of the lower lobby which is where you see the ping pong table in my photos.  

We were also charged $5.93 per day for tax on a 1BR unit. 

Our total amount due upon checkout was $153.51 for the parking and tax.  This still made the cost of our week really inexpensive since we traded via DAE.  

I think that most if not all of the resorts in the Ka'anapali area charge for parking but I don't know if that holds true for Napili, Kihei, etc.  

We were charged for parking last year on Kauai at the Westin Villas but we've never paid for parking at any other timeshare in Hawaii on any island.  

As far as smoking, I don't remember seeing ashtrays any where at the resort.  I'm sure there must be some designated area.  They didn't have ashtrays in our suite, not even on the balcony which I appreciated because as non-smokers we dislike smelling cigarette smoke from other balconies when we're  trying to enjoy sitting outside.  But I realize smokers need someplace to go so I'm sure if  you call them they can give you that info.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Paying for Parking is not Unusual for Non owners*



lolibeachgirl said:


> this was info listed at the bottom of 2 units available this morning 1br 4/4
> 
> There is a mandatory fee of $16 per vehicle per night to park on site. State accommodation tax ranges between $35 to $48 per week. By state law resort is non smoking. Security deposit required at check in by credit card. Cash and checks are not accepted. Units do not have ocean views. All units have only partial kitchen with a micro wave oven mini refrigerator and coffee maker. There are no conventional stoves or ovens for baking. Confirmed check in dates are final and resort cannot accommodate changes to the check in day
> 
> ...



It's a non smoking resort, but you can smoke on the beach if you want. The property is oceanfront. 

Parking is normal for many timeshares if you are not an owner. I know that Marriott charges for parking for non owners. 

This resort is very, very nice. I enjoyed it when I was there this summer. The accommodations are very nice with great views. I only did not like that we did not have a stove. However, we had not ever been to Maui before so it forced us to see the town by having to eat out.


----------



## EileenSRN (Dec 9, 2010)

Double post


----------



## EileenSRN (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm sitting here at KBC, actually looking to see if anyone has spotted whales yet. We are diamond owners - members of THE Club, and do pay for parking. The coffee pot brews a 10-12 cup pot and holds it in an internal reservoir. We got 2 pouched each of reg and decaf. I was able to trade the decaf for 2 reg. As for cooking, I was able to make a spaghetti dinner in the large electric "frypan", allbeit it stages. It did bring the water to a rolling boil with the lid on - pasta made and mover to a bowl. Rinsed the pan, fried the meat, drained the fat and added the sauce. Tossed it all together, and added a salad. Innovative 101. Would rather have a stove, but for all the other nice touches it was ok. We were in 1005 and the views spectacular!
The water directly in front of the resort was a bit rough, however, if you move just a little to the right, (in line with the white buoys) it is much calmer. We enjoyed snorkeling and saw enough marine life to keep us happy. They say turtles hang out around the farthest buoy, but we didn't see any the day we went out. 
We subjected ourselves to the surprisingly low pressure presentation to get the discount on the Heavenly Road to Hana trip. It was worth every minute of the 90  min we spent saying "no" to go on the 12 hours, 2 meal, all drinks included excursion. I highly recommend it, if you've never been. You can't do it in a rental car- you're not covered if anything happens, and the road is rough in places.  
We were planning to ebay our Diamond property (not here), since the MF are high for few points, but might be tempted to keep it just so we can come back.
Eileen


----------

